# over 35 natural conseption



## pandora75

im 37 bit worried about abnormalities havent booked 4 scan yet...


----------



## Livsmom

I would try not to stress too much. 37 is really not that old! I had a baby at 38 and am 40 now and preggo again! Try not to worry. Just ask for the genetic testing if you like and then you can put your mind at rest.:hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

I'm 37, expecting my second. My risk came out as 1:5000 or so but a 28 yr old friends came out as 1:250!! Really don't worry about it :)


----------



## Seity

37 isn't that old. Had my first at 36 and now #2 at 39. I really wasn't concerned about problems with either. There is a family history of having babies right up until the 40's and never once has there been a problem, which I'm sure helps me feel more relaxed about it.
I do the NT scan and bloods, really just for the extra scan at 12 weeks :haha: I'll get my 16 week bloods done on Tuesday, but don't anticipate they'll find anything.
Women have perfectly healthy babies well into their 40's all the time.


----------



## maybesoon

I am 35 pregnant with my first! I don't even know where to begin with the worries!!! Truth be told I'm more worried about having a sticky bean than abnormalities!


----------



## Lady H

40 and just got BFP naturally with my first. Ditto the worries!


----------



## Warby

I worry a bit too. I do my part to keep baby healthy and growing- takeprenatals, eat mostly healthy, limit caffeine, don't smoke, avoid alcohol, etc. but there is nothing I can o to change or limit genetic abnormalities or other developmental issues. Whatever will be, will be. It helps that I have three healthy children and a full time job to keep me busy...not a lot of time to sit and worry! I am 37.


----------



## Fizzoid

Worrying is natural, why wouldn't you? But if you're living a fairly healthy lifestyle then you should be fine. As you say, whatever will be will be. Being 35+ certainly doesn't mean you're past it. A friend of my mums just gave birth to a very healthy boy at 51!


----------



## kit_cat

Hello ladies :)

Firstly let me say that I had my first baby at 36 and am pregnant again now. I will be due this one when I'm 38. I share your worries but only to an extent because I worry about things happening that are beyond my control which can happen to any woman at any age. 

Please also keep perspective on things like risk ratios. They inevitably go up in the 35-45 age bracket as there aren't as many women having babies at this age as there is say in the 20-30 age group. Logically, the younger age group's odds will be stretched out due to larger numbers of women. Does that make sense?

Big hugs to us all though, the chances are that all of our babies will be beautifully healthy and our worries will disappear :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

I am 40 and expecting baby no. 1 next month!
try not to worry too much, you don't want to waste your pregnancy worrying when you could be enjoying it.

I had triple testing at 12 weeks (scan and bloods) and my risk for abnormality was 1: 10000, since I got the result I have tried to put it out of my mind and enjoy the bump and kicks (and even the MS to an extent :haha:)


----------



## Mizze

Hi im just pregnant with my second - I had my first at 38 - I had the triple test done at 13 weeks and mine came out at 1:2500 - after that I stopped worrying. A friend who will be 38 very soon had the test a few weeks ago and came out at over 1:3000. I will have the test again this time BUT...

I also have a friend who had a 1:30 result and had a perfectly healthy baby - and when I first joined bnb about 4 years ago there was a canadian dr whose results for one of the genentic tests was 1:8 - she also had a healthy baby. 
As is said upthread - yes the risks are a little higher but really when you think of it - even a 

1 in 10 change is a 90% chance of a baby without any genetic issues. 

I worried a lot in my first full term pregnancy and I didnt need to - this time im trying for PMA all the way :kiss:

Mizze x


----------



## Starfish

I had my first at 34 and am now expecting my second at 36. I had the same worries, but no problems have come up so far. In fact, my numbers for this one after the 12 week scan and bloods were 1/60000! These numbers were better than a lot of my friends who are expecting in their 20's. Even with the elevated risk as you get older, there's still a better chance of having a perfectly normal baby than not.


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies. This is my first at 36 & I have been pretty concerned. I go back on October 15th I'll be 11w2d & they said at that point I could opt for the MaterniT21 PLUS test which runs about $250.00. I just can't decide if I should or not. At 20 weeks I will start seeing my high risk doctor to monitor my baby. Which it is part of his job to monitor the baby to ensure he/she is healthy & to look for the trisomy's. So I don't know if I should take the blood test or just wait & see the high risk doc..... So many decisions to make....


----------



## gryphongrl

maybesoon said:


> At 20 weeks I will start seeing my high risk doctor to monitor my baby. Which it is part of his job to monitor the baby to ensure he/she is healthy & to look for the trisomy's. So I don't know if I should take the blood test or just wait & see the high risk doc..... So many decisions to make....

I would be very unhappy with my OB/GYN practice if they labelled me as "high risk" solely because of my age (I'm 36)... matter of fact, that is why I am doing a home birth. Midwives don't determine risk solely on age and either should OBs. You are free to switch providers if these people are stressing you out... which it really seems like they are! :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

OMG!! Are they seriously labeling you high risk because you are 36!! Shocking 

As for the tests I'd be inclined to get it done sooner rather than wait for the 20 week scan. 

Mizze x


----------



## cherrym

Don't worry, take it easy!


----------



## maybesoon

Being labeled high risk isn't what makes me worry & my age isn't the sole reason for me being high risk. It's the odds at my age that freak me out. I love the fact that I will have 2 doctors monitoring me & LO from 20 weeks on. I'm just unsure if I should go ahead & get the blood test done or wait the 8 or so extra weeks to see what the high risk docs says.


----------



## gryphongrl

The "odds"... the only reason that doctors start pushing the amnio at 35 is because that age is roughly where the risk of birth defect = the risk of miscarriage from the procedure!


----------

